# Pino's Jams



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tesron's Big Adventure


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





The two with words, I came up with the words right before improvising the melody chords and jam.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

3 with words, sorry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I made up the melody to Wilson on the spot, but the lyrics are from a Phish tune.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd like to find a pianist/vocalist to do my pieces/songs, I'm not the best at singing or playing piano. But I have solid ideas in composing.


----------

